# Teenage Time Round 2



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Well it's here... my sweet little baby Chase has entered teenage time. He's lifting his leg to pee now, marking (thankfully not in the house!), and definitely testing me. Starting to yawn or scratch when I tell him sit to avoid the command, not coming first time called etc. 

Thankfully he continues to have a sweet temperament and no guarding/ aggressive behaviors, but I had forgotten about this phase of puppy hood and am hoping it's a quick phase. Miles went through it for about 4 months. We have some help this time, Miles enjoys training Chase as well. They are not allowed in the sand box at the park down the street. Chase went in the other day, despite knowing he's not allowed, and Miles went over and nipped him when we got him out. Our little helper! 

Here is a pic of my little monster. He's 8 months old now, and about 46lbs.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Ha! Dre has always been yawning and scratching if i did not have any treats in my hands, but I just last week he started marking (outside only) and lifting his leg most of the time. His inner guard dog is starting to come out out. He barks at anyone he sees out of the window. 

Chase is looking great, btw!


We are usually at the Del Mar dog beach (on the south side mostly) after 4pm pretty much on daily basis with a couple of other Vizslas. You should join us sometime!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Time passes so fast, just embrace the teenage stage.
You'll look back and laugh at his antics.
It's a rite of passage, he's on his way to being a young adult.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Great solefald! My husband is in charge of the night exercise until the time changes and I can hike with them again after work, I will tell him!


----------

